# Dummy eggs? UK/Elsewhere?



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Ok guys, I am trying to pre-empt Murray's egg laying by buying some dummy eggs. For those of you that don't know these are fake eggs that you use to replace the real ones so she can brood for as long as she likes without breaking nasty rotten eggs in her cage.

I'm having big problems getting decent, non- toxic dummy eggs in the UK. Does this mean that they aren't that necessary? Do any of you British members know where I can get some? Do any of the rest of you know a brand I could have shipped from overseas? 

Also, have any of you used these before? Of not used them? How did it go?


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

I believe Tisena got some but I don't know where from, you could ask her directly.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh thank you! Will do.


----------



## mohum (Sep 5, 2014)

Is egg laying inevitable? I might get some for Peppy although as she is out all day, I can't see her getting broody. There are loads on e bay which I presume would be safe enough.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

No its not inevitable Mohum, but most females lay at some point during their life and Murray has been very hormonal lately. Thanks, I'll check eBay!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

What about these? I think they should be close in size.
http://www.clipsleypetshop.co.uk/bird-breeding-dummy-pigeon-eggs-solid-type-10pk


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Ooh thanks! I guess they'd be a similar size too...


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

If you have not got your dummy eggs yet, an online company called birdbands.com have them


----------

